# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Περιεργος ηχος στα Χ-530 logitech

## logialex

KAΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ...ΕΧΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 2-3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΑ LOGITECH 5.1 Χ-530 ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ  ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΜΕΝΟΣ..ΑΛΛΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 2-3 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ  ΕΝΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΗΧΟ (ΣΑΝ ΡΕΥΜΑ) ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΕ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΤΕΡΜΑ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ ΚΑΙ  ΣΤΑ ΤΕΡΜΑ ΨΗΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΤΑΣΗΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ...Ο  ΗΧΟΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΣΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΣΠΡΟ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ ΑΠΟ  ΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΑΠΤΟΡΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ PC ΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ PS3...ΤΙ  ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ??ΧΑΛΑΝΕ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΑΠΤΟΡΕΣ??? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## leosedf

Ξεκίνα με το να γράφεις με μικρούς χαρακτήρες αρχικά και μετά πάνε στο www.howtofixit.gr και δημιούργησε ένα νέο θέμα με την ίδια ερώτηση.

----------

logialex (29-03-14)

----------

